# Benefit archery shoot for fellow archer and family May 11



## frdstang90 (Apr 3, 2013)

We are going to have a benefit archery shoot for good friends and fellow archers Chris and Tammy Green on Saturday May 11 behind Hogsed's Sportswear in Warne Nc.  As you know Tammy is battling cancer right now and the family sure could use the help.  We will be shooting from 8:00-2:00 at what is known as Davey Mtn Archery.  Hogsed's is being very generous by loaning us the use of the range and targets so we hope to have a great turn out to help these fine friends.  Also later on that evening in Blairsville they are going to have a benefit auction for them also, so plan on just spending the day for a great cause.  Have any questions just send me a pm.  Thanks Eric


----------



## frdstang90 (Apr 3, 2013)

The auction is in Blairsville at 5:00 pm at the Civic Center.  The Civic Center in located in downtown Blairsville behind Fort Sorghum.  If anybody is coming to the 3d shoot and cant make it to the auction and wants to bring a donation, just bring it and I will get it to the auction.  Thanks


----------



## frdstang90 (Apr 4, 2013)

This is Mothers day weekend and I dont see any other shoots scheduled.  Make mom proud and come out and support a needy cause.


----------



## frdstang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ttt for a great cause.


----------



## MI360 (Apr 17, 2013)

Bump


----------



## frdstang90 (Apr 22, 2013)

Here is a flyer of the benefit that will also be on Saturday after the shoot.


----------



## Bowtech9957 (Apr 22, 2013)

I hope to see everyone that is at our regular shoots comes out for this


----------



## MI360 (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump for friends


----------



## frdstang90 (Apr 26, 2013)

There will be a drawing at the benefit auction Saturday night for a $100 Hogsed's gift certificate.  Anyone that shoots the 3d shoot and goes to the benefit auction will be eligible.  Just turn your score card in at the auction and we will have a drawing for the gift certificate.


----------



## frdstang90 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Bowtech9957 (May 2, 2013)

Bump for a good cause


----------



## frdstang90 (May 4, 2013)

1 week away.


----------



## frdstang90 (May 4, 2013)

We will have all classes including a K45 money which will be 50% payback.


----------



## MI360 (May 6, 2013)

ttt


----------



## frdstang90 (May 7, 2013)

We hope to see as many of you as possible come support these fine friends.


----------



## bt33 (May 7, 2013)

bump for good friends


----------



## MI360 (May 8, 2013)

Bump


----------



## t8ter (May 8, 2013)

^^^^


----------



## frdstang90 (May 9, 2013)

Folks if it rains Saturday or you cant make it to the shoot please try to come to the auction benefit Saturday night.  There are going to be some awsome items auctioned off.  Anything from a car wash kit to a regulation size, 3 slate pool table.  Come on out and show your support for Chris and Tammy.


----------



## MI360 (May 9, 2013)

bump for friends


----------



## hound dog (May 10, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Bowtech9957 (May 10, 2013)

Just checked the weather they are showing rain moving out in the morning, hope to see everyone ther tomorrow for a great cause


----------



## frdstang90 (May 10, 2013)

It's almost here.  Just finishing up on course now.


_Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## frdstang90 (May 10, 2013)

Dont forget the drawing for the $100 Hogsed's gift certificate for anyone that shoots the shoot and also goes to the benefit auction.


----------



## frdstang90 (May 11, 2013)

I hope to see everyone today.


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## frdstang90 (May 11, 2013)

I will be there about 7:00 if anyone wants to shoot early.


_Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## frdstang90 (May 11, 2013)

We have about 20 people on the course right now.  Come on out and sling some sticks.


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## MI360 (May 11, 2013)

I am sorry but we are not going to make the shoot but we would like to mail a check if you could post a address?


----------



## t8ter (May 11, 2013)

Had a great time.


----------



## ssneckshot (May 11, 2013)

We had a lot of fun today. Really enjoyed the shoot.  Keeping y'all in our prayers.


----------



## frdstang90 (May 12, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who came out yesterday.  I know a lot of you came a long ways with the threat of rain.  It really shows what great archery friends we have.  The shoot and benefit auction were a HUGE success for Tammy and Chris.  Here are the scores

K45 Money:
Hank Boatwright 228  (Donated money back)
Perry Hughes 222
Steven Owenby 218
Scotty Stokes 216
Brian Gentry 212
Chris Green 207
Rickey Dotson 196
Shawn Owens195
David Martin n/s


Open:
Travis Ballard 218
Barry Moon 208
Shawn Beebe 206
Gerrit Moot 202

Super Unlimited:
Alex Sealy 210
Robert Ward 201
Danny Owens 199
Marshall Gibson 173

Hunter:
Danny Queen 177
Tommy Worley (Won gift certificate at auction)

Youth:
Jesse White 204
Josh Owenby 167
Dalton Vitale 155  (First 3d shoot great job)
Luke Farist 150

Fun:
Tate Gerald
Jay Moon


----------



## clayboy (May 14, 2013)

I just wanted to tell everyone that came out for the shoot or the benefit,gave,or keeps us in their prayers how much Me and Tammy appreciate all that has been done and there is no way I can put it in words  how much it means to us. A special thanks to hogseds for donating the use of their range and frdstang90 for all he's done. May God Bless you all !


----------

